# Somerset Meet And Cruise October 7th



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi All, Time for the Somerset Cruise.
Meeting at The Sedgemoor Services Junction 21/22 M5 at 1400 to 1430 Then a cruise to The state of the art Sealife Aquarium at Weston Super Mare.This will be an experience you will not forget,especially at feeding time. Then an optional beach walk with pics and appertites sustained at the Acclaimed Hobbs Boat Inn.
Sounds Interesting,then come along to discover future events.
Make Sure that you are NORTH BOUND ON THE MOTORWAY WHEN MEETING UP AT 1400
Have 8/11 confirmed SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I should be around for this and would be coming down from Bath (so I'm guessing an M5 meeting point somewhere).


----------



## R1SKG (May 9, 2007)

should be there Stu - if weather is ok

R1SKG[/img]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Stu,

Are there any more details for this? (was just about to arrange an ad hoc Bath/Bristol meet for the 7th then I remembered this one).

Rhod


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Meet confirmed,Sunday 7th October Junction 21/22 Sedgemoor Services between 1400 and 1430.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Stu

We should do the south west meet soon

Jon


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jbell said:


> Stu
> 
> We should do the south west meet soon
> 
> Jon


Yup, defo up for that, especially while the weather still holds good.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

What about a meet on the Sunday (7th) in the Weston-Super-Mare area instead? Happy to organise it.


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice One Rhod, Thanks for taking the lead,will be attending. Have asked Jon the Devon Rep and his Contingent to attend. Just what AbsloTTe needs,Three Reps and a host of TTs.
Stu


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Rhod can you keep me posted on this one please. Missed the South Wales meet yesterday so want to try and get to this one.

Perhaps we can get a few more from this side of the river!!

Matt


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Me too for the Weston meet (may be with a bit of a hangover . . . )
Details ?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

We should have some details up over the weekend. But either way I doubt it'll be an early start.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Looks like Stu's updated the first post. Fishes are brilliant.


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

So, is it on or off for 7th October? I'm a bit confused. Need to take my (new) TT for a run.
Sally


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sally Woolacott said:


> So, is it on or off for 7th October? I'm a bit confused. Need to take my (new) TT for a run.
> Sally


Bit of a confusing thread now. But yes we're still on for the 7th in Weston (original thread was for the 6th and more of a cruise but Stu has now edited the first post to reflect the new plan).


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

TT RS said:


> Make Sure that you are NORTH BOUND ON THE MOTORWAY WHEN MEETING UP AT 1400


Good job you said that since I was going to be coming down from Bristol so would have been on the wrong side. The services are at this postcode BS24 0JL here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en ... &z=10&om=1 if anyone is unsure (and it's the NORTHBOUND side services you need). I'll probably approach from a completely different direction now but those coming down from Bristol can turn around at J22 which is just a few miles further on.


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for that Rhod, Hopefully that will clear any confusion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm 95% in  how many people so far?


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Could be 15, 30 or even more coming from South Wales,Devon ,Bristol Area and Somerset. Fingers crossed for the weather!!!!!!! and a good turn out.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll be there seeing as Wales will not be playing South Africa next Sunday in the Rugby World Cup quarter finals...we just lost to Fuji!!

Matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Is this going to be happening now? I'm not seeing many posts or names of attendee's going up??

matt


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I hope so since I think we've got about 6-7 confirmed. Only Stu can update the first post though.


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Have about 8 / 11 confirmed. Lets double that and we might even surprise ourselves with the turnout. Last opportunity before the weather really takes hold. With over 800 hits on the thread,we could even end up on National TV. Well THAT would be nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll be coming down the A38 wheres the best place to meet you guys?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Will try to meet up with everyone , cars in bits at APS at the moment , hope to get it back in time for Sunday

Is there any meeting times , eating times etc ?

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> I'll be coming down the A38 wheres the best place to meet you guys?


Me too. Was planning on meeting them all at the M5 services (northbound) by joining at J22 and heading north. I'm guessing we'll then be off to J21 where we'll head into WSM.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Is there any meeting times , eating times etc ?


All I know is from the first post and that we need to be at the Sedgemoor Services (M5 Junction 21/22 NORTHBOUND) at 1400 ready to leave at 1430 (that means down to J22 for you Mark and then back up to the services). From there we're off to the aquarium (which will be great fun) and then for some food after that (which I'm gussing will be around 6-7pm).


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any meeting times , eating times etc ?
> ...


 Thanks Rhod

Might be collecting my TT at APS on the Day ,all going well  so will call to find out where you are ( i have your mobile no )

Mark


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Itinerary Update

Meeting at the Sedgemoor Services Northbound M5 AT 1400,Leaving for WSM at approx 1430. Arrive at the Aquarium at approx 1500. Tour takes approx 1/2 hours,then optional beach walk to get an appetite ,then a photo shoot of the cars. Leaving for The Hobbs Boat Inn at approx 1700/1800 only about 5 miles away and dining before 7.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

And the weather down here at the moment is beautiful. Let's hope it stays that way for the weekend (the car really needs a wash before Sunday).


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey guys,

Who is going from Bristol??

I can meet up with Rhodd or Mark? My mobile number is 07834 645 430 so call me if you can and let me know your plans.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

See you all there at 2 then

Matt


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll meet you guys at junction 21, I'll be on the hard shoulder somewhere waiting


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can't make this one folks   

My car's still in bits at APS , some delay with parts comming from Germany :evil: :evil:

Have a good meet , look forward to the pics

see you at the ADI 

Mark


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

i'll be there for sure.. 
yana


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Big thanks to all the guys and gals we met at the meet today. Was well worth the effort of travelling from South Wales.

Enjoyed the SeaLife centre....not many meets will have done that I know!!

thanks again

Matt & Michelle


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you for the meet. I must admit I was a bit surprised by the size of the aquarium or should I say Pet Shop. :lol:

I will post up pics of the meet in the next day or so.

Thanks to all for making it a pleasurable day. Also I must say thanks to Ybuzko for taking the effort to travel from London. That is pure commitment  

And for those wondering if the uprated Haldex works well on sand.....I must it it works a treat, :roll:  :lol:

Regards,
Wasek


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Many Thanks for the effort in attending,especially ybuzko from London ,mattyR from South Wales and Matthew and Sharon from Cornwall. I think with the distances you covered your next admission to a venue should be FREE.Will keep you posted.


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

haha the aquarium was lovely, even though it does look like a pet shop!! also, thanks for everything, guys, it was real great meeting you! i had loads of fun and will come again for sure  hopefully, won't miss any more exits next time..photos coming up soon too  3 hours of travel were definitely worth it!!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I had a great day too and it was great to see everyone. Next time there'll be a few more of us I'm sure.

Yana - you really showed commitment. I guess we will all see you next weekend at AudiDriverInternational then. :roll:

Anyway. Here's some photos:


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry it took me ages, with the hospital and all but here are the promised photos 

















[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img][/img]


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

ok ybuzko....is there a photoshop option for "clean car"?? My car looks spotless??












Matt


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

mattyR said:


> ok ybuzko....is there a photoshop option for "clean car"?? My car looks spotless??
> 
> 
> Matt


haha  no, i only cleaned the sky up and erased all the people and cars that were in the background


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

cracking pics and nice PS work

Is it too far for you guys to make south wales?


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

Hark said:


> cracking pics and nice PS work
> 
> Is it too far for you guys to make south wales?


thanks  geez after travelling to somerset, nothing is too far for me lol
when's the meet?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ybuzko said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > cracking pics and nice PS work
> ...


 Just up the M4 ,

Your more than welcome to join us 

see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=100238

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Which one are you, the one with the mk2?


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

Hark said:


> Which one are you, the one with the mk2?


yep  i will see if i can manage it, if yes, i'd love to come  soon i'll have a reputation for travelling huge distances to meets


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Im hoping to come down from Birmingham but nothing def yet...


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I have tried posting pics. But no success?
If someone can post them for me can you please send me your email address. I will zip up the folder and send it to you to post.

Any help appreciated..


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Use photobucket mate? Ive had no problems with that but have had issues with others


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

WAZ-TT said:


> I have tried posting pics. But no success?
> If someone can post them for me can you please send me your email address. I will zip up the folder and send it to you to post.
> 
> Any help appreciated..


i can do it for you  only figured out how to do it myself just today )) i'll pm the email in a sec


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

Hark said:


> Im hoping to come down from Birmingham but nothing def yet...


is it far from the location? im not too good with uk geography yet )) oh and are there any instructions on how to get there? i tend to get lost often


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

> Hark wrote:
> Im hoping to come down from Birmingham but nothing def yet...
> 
> is it far from the location? im not too good with uk geography yet )) oh and are there any instructions on how to get there? i tend to get lost often


Yana....

You'll need to follow the M4 further than you did when you attented the Somerset meet at Weston...over the bridge and into "Gods Country"

Matt


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

mattyR said:


> > Hark wrote:
> > Im hoping to come down from Birmingham but nothing def yet...
> >
> > is it far from the location? im not too good with uk geography yet )) oh and are there any instructions on how to get there? i tend to get lost often
> ...


ok thanks  will try to get there without mishaps ))


----------

